# Roddy Pate



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

He’s at it again. Roddys an amazing fisherman. This was at Navarre pier on Sunday


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

If something swims, Roddy can get it to eat.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> If something swims, Roddy can get it to eat.


Hands down the best on that pier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a good sized sail . Never sent one that big off the pier.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell Roddy probably actually caught that sail in a mudhole on Blackwater Forest!


----------

